# The Bottom Line



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Vote wisely, Vote cautiously, Vote conservatively, you will never prosper off some one else's taxes. 
AND THAT'S THE BOTTOM LINE


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

*fuqn-a*

And That's The Bottom Line!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Freedom of Speach also means the Freedom Not To Speak.

And That's The Bottom Line!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Freedom of speech also means the freedom not to type or respond

And That's The Bottom Line!


----------

